# Ways to get kick out of Walmart A to Z



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

How would you get kicked out?


A

Annoy customers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

B--Bray loudly in the pet section


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

C - cut all the phone lines


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

E - Eat all the candy bars while standing in the check out line.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

F-- Face all the dolls toward the back of the shelf


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

G - Grease the front entrance with oil


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

H-- Hold your breath till you pass out


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Insist that the manager needs to stop picking his nose


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

J--Jump on the check out counter and start singing


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

K - Kiss the cashiers one by one.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

L - Lunge at frightened children of customers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M--Mix up all the price tags


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

set up a tent and start telling all the kids to bring pillows and chairs to the camp out to get free hot dogs and ice cream. start filling a pit with charcoal.


----------



## trachcanman99 (Sep 4, 2015)

sit several large bottles of cheap wine on the counter will in a loud voice tell the pharmacist that you are allergic to wine and the last time you have a violent reaction when you drank a glass. start screaming I need an enema kit now.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

@trachcanman99 the game is A to z

N - Naked dancing through the store


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

O - Ogling the Walmart Greeter and demanding a little kiss.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

P - Picking your nose and smearing it on the check out indicator


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P--Punching holes in all the balloons


----------



## wyndbourn (Oct 16, 2013)

Q- query everyone about their bathroom habits


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

R - Ripping open all the chip bags


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S--Siphoning all the oil out of the oil cans


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

T - Tricking the cashiers out of money


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U--Upending the trash containers


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

V - Vandalize the Outdoor Living Department while muttering "this is a lie, it's to dang hot to live outside!"


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

W - Walk up to all the women and kiss them.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

X - Xerox multiple pages of Walmart propaganda and hand them out to all the happy shoppers.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Y - Yelling fire through the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Z--Zonk out in the outdoor camping gear section


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A - Astonish store customers with your amazing Mime performance, rudely mimic when a Manager asks you to please stop.


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

B - Bark at all the customers


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

D - Drink all the beer in the beer aisle


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E--Etch your initials in glassware


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

F - French kiss all the pretty cashier ladies


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G--Group all the cashiers by alphabet


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

H - Hop on the motorize wheelchair and stand up on the seat and scream Evel Knievels name as loud as you can.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I-- Initial all the towels in the towel dpartment


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

J - Jumble up all the racks in the clothing section


----------



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

K - Kick food displays over.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

L - Loudly scream for a Walmart Associate to come assist you and then say "Never mind, you took to long." Repeat as necessary.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M--Mince up and down the aisles singing "It's the Goodship Lollypop


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

N - Notify store security that the stuffed toys are looking at you funny.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O--Open a package of cookies and start handing them out to shoppers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P - Put boxes of ExLax in the candy aisle


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Q--Quilt together the washcloths in the bathroom section


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

R - Repose on the floor of a Fitting Room.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S--Sit on the checkout counter and cry


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

T - Taste test all the bakery goodies (without an invitation).


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U--Upchuck on the floor


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

V - Venture into Walmart's back room and check out all the new merchandise they are selfishly hoarding.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W--Water the flowers on the counters with a hose


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

X - X out all the smiling faces you see in every in house promotional ad or poster.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y--Yodel over the intercom


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Z - Zip up and down the aisles half screaming, half singing "Heaven...I'm in Heaven..."


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A--Acrobatics in the aisles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

B - bump into other people's carts while loudly proclaiming that you can't seem to find the brakes on your damn shopping cart


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C--Cut the price tags off the merchandise


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

D - Delight Walmart shoppers with a lengthy rendition of 'A Thousand Bottles of Beer On The Wall' over the intercom system.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E--Etch your initials inside a heart on the front glass doors


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

F-Fall down in the floor screaming that the demons have taken possession of your body.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G-- grab things out of other people's carts


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

H- Hurl oranges at the canned food displays!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I--Invite people to camp out in the outdoor section with you


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

J-Just set fire to the produce


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K--kick over the floor displays


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

L-Lick all the apples and put them back


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M--Melt the chocolate bars with a high beam light and magnifying glass


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

N-Note loudly to self the location of all the fire alarms


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O--Open the door, shut the door, repeat till asked to leave


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P - push all the shopping carts out onto the highway


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Q-Quiz fellow shoppers about their toilet paper preferences


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R--Raise your arms and repeatedly yell Hallelujah


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

S - Sample all the bakery items.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

T--Turn off all the lights


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

U - Underscore all the sale prices with red ink while loudly claiming that human blood is a great substitute for a magic marker


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

V--Verbalize loudly over and over that you just want to be left alone


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

W - Wave frantically to strangers across the store and then run towards them as fast as you can while flapping your arms and laughing maniacally.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

X--Xerox your face repeatedly and yell you have gone blind


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Y - Yank at the cords of all appliances sitting on the top shelves.


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

A - Avoid walking on the cracks of the floor tile, screaming in agony when you do


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

B--Bring a Hobo in and help him set up camp in the outdoor department


----------



## Zander (May 26, 2018)

C- Close and lock the sliding doors in and out of the store and rant about how they are wasting energy letting out the cold air.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

D--Dance on the check out counter


----------



## Theesfield (Jul 7, 2018)

E-- Entice little children with candy from the candy aisle and ask them if they want to go for a ride in my cart.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

F--Fingerprint people trying to go into the bathroom


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

G - Grab every ream of paper off the shelves and toss them into shredders


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

_*H*_old up the one open checkout line by insisting you have to swap out each of the one hundred and ten items you have for a "fresh" one. Start over.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

J - Joke around with a security guard about how easy it would be to shoplift.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K - kick all the mannequins and yell stop pinching me


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

L - leave globs of hand sanitizer on the door handles of the bathroom stalls.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M - -March up and down the aisles saluting all the shopping carts


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

Nick the edges of all the wooden picture frames with an X-Acto knife


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O - open all the boxes of cookies and eat one from each box


----------



## Lizzyborden (Sep 7, 2012)

P - Press all the "try me" buttons in the toy department as quick as possible


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Q - Quickly run in and out the front door repeatedly


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

R- remove all the prices from as see on the TV products.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S-Stuff pillows in the pillow cases


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

T - Turn over all the 99 cent price tags and then insist on only paying 66 cents for those items


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U - Upend the chairs in the furniture section and make a fort


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

V - Vacantly stare at the frozen food for an hour, while holding the freezer door open


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W--Watch the bathroom door and yell, "Another one in" every time someone enters


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - X-Ray all of the toys on the shelfs, while telling the other customers that you heard there was something very bad in at least one of them.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y--Yell "Store closing immediately" over the intercom


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zap all the other shoppers with a taser, while shouting "You're It"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A--Antagonize the checkers with constantly standing behind them and going "Beep" each time they ring up an item


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Boast loudly about preferring to shop at Target


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C--Crank the heat up to 99 degrees


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Dump all of the shampoos and dish soaps out onto the floor, then run and slide back and forth through the puddle of soaps


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E--Eat your breakfast at a table in the furniture section


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Color at least one page in every coloring book on the shelf


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

F--Fingerprints on all the scanners


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

G - Gyrate in the middle of the soft drink isle, while shaking a two liter bottles of soda in each hand, putting them back on the shelf, grabbing two more bottles and doing it again, and again and again...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

H--Hike a football to an unsuspecting customer while yelling, "Catch it while it's hot"


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I - Imitate a wild gorilla while running up and down the isles.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

J--Jam the door locks on all the bathroom stalls


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

K - Kick all the soccer balls and footballs as far across the store as you can


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

L--Lick all the envelopes in the stationery department


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

M - Make a tall tower out of the shoe boxes in the shoe department.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N--Negotiate with the checker as to whether said checker was qualified to check you out


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

O - Openly drool all over the checkout counter


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P--Punch all the Mannequins


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Q - Quiz the manager about store security, and anti theft methods employed in the store, insisting on detailed answers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R--Ran up and down the aisles making a whining sound like a siren


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

S - Singing the praises of Target stores as loudly as you can


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

T--Trimming your toe nails in the Health and Beauty section


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

U - Undress all of the Mannequins, and move them into suggestive positions


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

V--Vent loudly in front of the Restrooms about lack of toilet paper


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

W - While waiting in line at the checkout, stare intently at the person behind you while muttering incoherent random phrases


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - X-ray all the candy bars at the checkout counter, telling people you are certain that they are full of pieces of lead.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y--Yodel loudly while waiting to check out


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zip tie yourself to the restroom door, so that on one can get in to use it


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

A - Avail yourself to all the "freebies" in the bakery section.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Bang repeatedly on one of the support posts with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C--Cry hysterically any time anyone looks at you


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Dive onto the checkout counter and cry: Scan me, scan me, scan me...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

E - Eat part of a loaf of bread, then start breaking off crumbs to leave a trail behind you. Tell people it’s so you can find your way back out if you get lost.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

F - Fill the cups and bowls on the shelves with black paint


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G--Grunt and groan and mutter, "Where's a Midwife when you need one?"


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

H - Hold a bright red water pistol to the cashiers head and demand all the cool-aid in her drawer


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I- insist this is your house and everybody needs to stop taking your stuff!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

J--Juggle with kitchen knives in the kitchenware aisle


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

K - Kiss everyone you see in every aisle, while telling them that its the stores new welcoming policy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

L - leave shopping carts in the bathroom stalls


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M--Make an obstacle course throughout the aisles


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

N - Nag the floor workers about why the items on the shelf, are not in alphabetical order.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O -- Order all your grocery list loudly over the loudspeaker


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

P - Put space heaters in the frozen food freezers


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Q - Quietly light off smoke bombs in front of dressing rooms.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

R - React with wildly excessive surprise and anger over the final cash total of your purchase


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Stop up the toilets with excess of toilet paper


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

T - Tear all the labels off every product you can


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U -- Ululate at every item the checker rings up


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Ululate... Very impressive.

V - Voice your personal opinion about how everyone in the store is dressed badly


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W -- Wad up all the clothes that are displayed on tables


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - X-out all the price tags and signs with a permanent marker


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Y - Yell “blue light special in aisle 187!” repeatedly


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zzzzzzzz, go to sleep on one of the display tables


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Assist shoppers to their cars wearing a Hockey Mask


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Bring a bunch of very large rats into the store and let the run loose


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Card each shopper for age appropriateness


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Dive head long into the display box of holiday stuffed animals


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E -- Elicit others shopper's opinions of your wardrobe


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

F - Flash the floor manager


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G -- Grin maniacally at everyone who comes through the door


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

H - Holler at the clerks when you speak to them acting as if that's how you normally speak


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I -- Ignore the Security guard when he/she tells you to stop behaving badly


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

J - Jump up on the check out counter, beat your chest wildly, and cut loose with your best Tarzan yell


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K -- Keep putting back things people have put in their carts


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Laugh hysterically at the sale price sign that fell on the floor, while repeatedly shouting "Beware of falling prices".


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M -- Meander up and down the aisles moving items to the wrong locations


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Light all the scented candles on the display shelve.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Light all the scented candles on the display shelf.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N -- Nest down in the linen department


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

O - Obstruct the checkout lines by filling them with empty carts


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P -- Pictures of Walmartians


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Q - Quickly and quietly change the prices on everything to ten cents.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R -- Ramble on about how it would be better if they had personal shoppers on site


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

S - Shave the hair off of all the dolls and stuffed animals in the toy department.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

T -- Tattoo the doll's arms


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

U - Unscrew the lids on every liquid product on the shelves


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

V -- Voice your concerns over the public address system


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

W - Wipe your dirty hands all over the shirts on the white shirt rack


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

X -- Xue all the people who enter the bathroom


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Shake hands with everyone you can.
Then tell them that you have tested positive for corona virus.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y -- Yogurt making in the homemaking aisle


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zap the floor manager with a tazer


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Angle all the security cameras toward the break room


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Bellyache about the price and quality of everything in the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Create structures out of boxed items


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Distribute Target sales papers to people in the various departments


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E -- Eat lunch on a folding table in the lobby


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

F - Fail to have any money to pay for the two carts worth of stuff you just had the cashier ring up


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G -- Gouge holes in the TP rolls in the bathroom


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

H - Holler mean things at everyone in the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I -- Inject glue into the eyes of baby dolls


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

J - Jam a bunch of bottles of fingernail polish remover into the lunchroom microwave, set the timer for 1 hour, and turn it on high.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K -- Keep dodging between customers in line and saying, "Bet you can't catch me"


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Let a pack of wild dogs loose in the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M--Move your belongings into the furniture department


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

N - Nip small holes in the bottom of all the bags of sugar, so that they start to empty out onto the floor when customers pick them up.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O -- Opt to pay with all pennies


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

P - Pee on the floor by the service desk


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Q --Quietly tiptoe up behind people then tap them on the shoulder


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

R - Run up and violate everyone's personal space by hugging them.
This is especially effective during the current corona virus concerns.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Stop people at the checkout and ask for ID


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

T - Tear of all the information tags from the pillows, quilts, etc


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U -- Unload stock from the stock room


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

V - Violate all of the rules of social etiquette


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W -- Wash your socks out in the bathroom sink


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - Xfer (transfer) as many items as possible, from the department where they belong to a completely unrelated department


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y -- Yoohoo at everyone who buys toilet paper


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zero out all of the price signs that you can get to before they kick you out


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Act out your favorite scene from your favorite movie in the lobby


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Bellow repeatedly, as loud as you can... I NEED MORE TOILET PAPER!!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Craft paper airplanes out of the pages of books in the book section


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

D - dump several bags of marbles near the checkout lanes


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

E - Expectorate on all of the food and snack items in the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

F-- Fake a heart attack in the check out line


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

G - Gasp, clutch your chest, and fall over while dragging several other people to the floor while faking the heart attack.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

H -- Hover over all those ^ people on the floor and wail loudly


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I - Initiate a continuing loud chant of "Rise, Rise, Rise" over the guy clutching his chest


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

J -- Jump start his ^ heart using a battery charger and jumper cables from the auto section


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Kick the heart attack victim as a means of resuscitating him


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

L -- Laugh loudly at all the loonies in the store


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

M - Make sure that your are the looniest looking loony in the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N -- Never apologize for repeatedly bumping into other shoppers


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Lay down in the middle of the floor and start kicking and screaming like a spoiled little kid


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O -- Opine loudly about the price of things


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

P - Pat the manager on the head like a dog, while saying "Who's a good boy"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Q -- Quietly sneak up behind the checker and pop a blown up plastic bag


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

R - Raise a ruckus about anything and everything


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Stare at the checker with a grimace on your face


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

T - Tear open all the bags of potato chips, and eat one chip out of each bag


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U -- Undo the ropes that block off unmanned cashier stations


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

V - Violently throw bags of candy onto the floor and stomp on them


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W -- Walk on the checkout counter


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - Xerox copies of Target sales flyers, and hand them out to the other customers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y -- Yahoo as loudly as you can over the loudspeaker


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zero out the daily totals of as many cash registers as you can before being stopped by store security.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Attach kick me signs to the back of random shoppers


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Belch long, load and repeatedly while walking through the isles.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Chip paint off the walls


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Dump all the packages of beads on the floor in the craft isle.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E --Echo your voice in the bathroom


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

F - Fail to practice social distancing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G -- Gobble like a turkey


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

H - Harness the store manager and pull him around the store.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I-Invade the garden department


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

J -- Jumping jacks and squats in the checkout line


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

K - Kicking other customers for not getting out of the way


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

L -- Leave the toilet paper rolls empty in the bathrooms


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

M - Mix up the spices on the display, so that they are all in the wrong place


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N -- Not respond to anything anyone says to you


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

O - Outline make believe bodies on the floor of every isle using tape. Then spilling catsup on the floor where the wound would be.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P -- Plead with everyone in the checkout line to pay for your purchases


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Q - Quell the ruckus created by unruly kids by smacking them upside the head with a baseball bat.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R -- Raise a rukus


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

S - Shout relatedly that you do not approve of the stores color scheme.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

T -- Tremble violently every time the cashier rings up an item


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

U - Use the emergency exit door, thus setting off the alarm.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

V -- Vex the cashier with inane questions


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

W - Whistle the Chuck Berry song "My Dingling" while spending excessive time examining personal protective gear in the sporting good department,


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

X -- Xylophone lessons given in aisle 5


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Y - Yodel loudly while walking through the aisles


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Z --Zoom up and down the aisles on roller skates


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A - Allow a pack of barking dogs loose in the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

B -- Bang the pots and pans in the kitchenware area with wooden spoons


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

C - Cut the unsold gift cards in half


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

D -- Ding the bell on the counter constantly


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

E - Extricate all the cash being held prisoner in the cash register drawers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

F -- Fashion show by all Walmartians


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

G - Galope like a kid, up and down the isles.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

H -- Hide in the storage closet at closing


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I - Initiate a loud argument with the store manager about how bad the bathroom stinks.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

J -- Jerk all the receipt paper out of the register


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

K - Klaatu barada nikto = Speak in an alien language to the store manager, while showing extreme frustration that he or she does not understand you.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

L -- Laugh loudly at ^


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

M - Make fun of every store employee that you see.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N -- Nickname all the cashiers with silly names


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

O - Oblitherate all of the bar codes on the product packages. I find painting over them with black paint, or better yet black flex-seal, works best.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P -- Pucker up and try to kiss the person in line behind you


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Q - Quietly sneak up behind people, then screech loudly in their ears.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R -- Rest your foot on the back of the leg of the person ahead of you in line


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Q - Quake uncontrollably with anger over the exorbitant price they charge for a candy bar that use to only cost 10 cents when you were a kid.

Did I just make myself look old?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Stake out a scouting post in sporting goods


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

T - Topple all of the clothes racks over, spilling everything on the floor.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U -- Underoo packages opened and the contents used for cleaning dusty shelves


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

V - Violently demonstrate your support of some extremist group


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W -- Wave enthusiastically at everyone who passes you


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - X-out all the price tags on the shelves over and over until they cannot be read.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y -- Yoyo in the center aisle blocking traffic flow


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zestfully sing dirty song lyrics


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Abdicate your throne loudly to all in hearing range


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Belt out a rousing rendition of "I Was Stoned And I Missed It"


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Caterwaul loudly about how you were overcharged for everything


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Drop every glass object you pick up onto the floor.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E -- Eagerly tap the shoulder of everyone who passes you


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

F - Forget to put on your pants before going there


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

(^ It's Walmart, who would notice, heehee)


G -- Gather as many kids as you can and sing rounds by the entrance


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Hold a 12 step meeting in front of the service counter for shop-a-holics


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I -- Inquire loudly if the deals are better at Target


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

J - Jazzercize to the music playing from the car stereo display, after you turned the volume all the way up


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K -- Kick the tires on all the shopping carts


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Leap over every little kid that parents have brought into the store


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

^ LOL that amused me and yeah I think that would do it!

M - Moon the cashier.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

N - Natter on and on and on about nothing with the cashier


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O -- Opine loudly about how prices are better at Target


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

P - Paint lewd images all over the floor and walls


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Q -- Quake with vicious tremors when told not to lick items


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

R - Rattle the nerves of the cashier by arguing about the correct price of every item in your cart.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Stay in the bathroom after closing


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

T - Tip over display after display as quickly as you can


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

U - Utilize every shiny new appliance you can and then claim it doesn't work.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

V -- Vocalize loudly about the bad fit of the shoes you are walking around in that came from the shoe department and still have the tags and connecting string attached


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

W - Walk backwards very quickly, while calling everyone else a conformist.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

X -- Xerox flyers from competitors and distribute them to everyone who enters


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Y - Yank all of the price signs off all of the shelves


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Z --Zone out in a sleeping bag in the Sporting Goods section


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

A - Announce your intense opposition to being required to wear a face mask.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

B -- Bask in the glow of sun lamps set up in the lighting department


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

C - Cast evil spells on everyone that enters the store


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

D - Demand monetary tribute from everyone entering the dressing rooms.


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

E - Elocute eloquent expressions of exasperation at the expensiveness of an evening wear ensemble


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

F -- Fake faint every time someone talks to you


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

G - Grab the clothing hanging on the various rack, drop them on the floor, lay down on the pile and take a nap.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

H -- Hawk your rummage sale leftovers over the intercom


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

I - Initiate a ruckus by loudly declaring you political viewpoint.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

J -- Justify your outlandish outfit by yelling, "It's Walmart for cripes sake"


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

K -Knot together all the sleeves of all the long sleeve shirts hanging in the men's department


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

L -- Lustily sing the praises of every Senior who approaches the checkout counter


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

M - Moan very loudly every time you read a price tag


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

N -- Nick Nack Paddy Wack everyone in the check out line


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

O - Overturn all of the clothing racks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

P -- Punch all the mannequins in the face


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Q - Quietly sneak up behind other customers, then scream like a banshee


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

R -- Raise a number, 1 - 10, to rate people in line


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

S - Strip off all of your clothes near the check-out lines


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

T -- Take all the TP out of the bathrooms


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

U - Undermine the authority of the store manager with the floor staff


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Vampire bats in the break room


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W -- Wash your hands repeatedly while moaning "I can't get the blood out"


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - X-ray everyone that comes into the store, with an old X-ray machine with the settings adjusted to extra-high


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y -- Yawn excessively at every store employee


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zip tie the main doors shut.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Alphabetize the kids toy section


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Bait the security guard into a fight


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Christmas caroling through the aisles even though nowhere near Christmas


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Dump several bottles of bleach and ammonia together onto the floor.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E -- Electrify the doorknobs to the bathrooms


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

F - Fire off a flair gun in the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G -- Guitar twang every time the cash register rings


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

H - Howl like a wolf and run around the store in a wolfman mask


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I --Ice cream spread on door knobs


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

J - Jump up onto the check-out counter and give a loud Tarzan yell.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K -- Kick box the mannequins


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Lick all of the packages of candy on the candy aisle


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M -- Manacle the mannequins to each other


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

N - Nail all the shoes in the shoe department to the shelves.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O -- Open all the faucets full blast in the bathrooms


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

P - Pull all of the stuff from the top of the shelves, and leave it in the middle of the aisles.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Q -- Quietly sneak up behind people and startle them


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

R - Riot in the aisles, setting fires and breaking glass items


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Sit on the checkout counter and refuse to move


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

T - Take a bite out of every candy bar on the shelves.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U -- Use the glass front doors as a message board


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

V - Violently grab the store manager by the lapels and demand to know where the snake cakes are.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W -- Wipe your nose on curtain displays


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - X out all the prices on the shelves and tags with a permanent black marker.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y -- Yank on all the salespeople's arms and ask repeatedly what time they close


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - Xylophone playing in the managers office


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A --Zonk out on the customer service counter


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Man did I screw up on my last post
LOL
Oh well.

B - Build a seven foot tall Lincoln Log tower in the middle of the main aisle.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Curse a blue streak every time someone approaches


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Dig a bunch of wholes/graves in the sales floor using a jack hammer


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E -- Eat your lunch around a campfire in the sporting goods section


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

F - Frighten all the customers by wearing a scary Halloween mask while running up and down the aisle grunting and screeching.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G -- Goudge all the packages with plastic wrap


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

H - Hack the check-out counter to pieces with a hatchet.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I -- Ignore the sign that says 'employees only'


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

J - Jam all the bathroom doors closed


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K -- Kick the person in front of you in the checkout line


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Leap up and down like a lunatic, while singing dirty songs at the top of your lungs


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M -- Matchmake the people in line at checkout


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

N - Nail all the shoes in the shoe department to the shelves


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O --Orange peels dropped all over the floor in the food section


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

P - Pee on the managers leg


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Q - Quietly rearrange all the store displays so none match the department they’re in


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

R - Replace all the sale signs with outrageously high prices


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Storm out of the bathroom yelling "No toilet paper!!"


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

T - Take apart all the holiday displays in the seasonal department.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U -- Use a magic marker to draw mustaches on the mannequins


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

V - Violate the stores mask policy.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W --Watch every move of the person ahead you in line with a huge scowl on your face


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

X - Xerox naughty pictures you took of a stock boy and the manager's wife, and tape them all over the store.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y -- Yuck it up with the talking toys


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Z - Zipping wildly up and down the aisles, pushing a friend who is riding in your shopping cart


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Answer the phone in customer service with a cartoon voice


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

B - Build a cabin in the toy department using all the Legos, Lincoln logs, and any other construction toys they have on the shelves.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Cry uncontrollably every time someone approaches you


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

D - Douse the cashier with cheap perfume.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E -- Enter the Exit door


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

F - Fake a demonic possession, while screaming out many colorful metafores.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G -- Great each customer with a big hello after breathing helium


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

H - Hang around near the entrance, and greet the incoming customers with a demon's voice by inhaling Sulfur hexafluoride.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I -- Ignore the security guard when told to quit opening the fire emergency door


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

J - Just be obnoxious to everyone in the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K -- Kick all the balls out into the aisles


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

L - Laugh maniacally and point at everyone that comes into the store


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M -- Manipulate the automatic doors to close before a person can get through


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

N - Nuzzle up against the other customers, as if you were a lonely kitten.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O -- Open all the crayon boxes and color on the walls


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

P - Pour bleach all over the clothes on the various clothing displays.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Q -- Quietly lock all the bathroom doors so people can't get in


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

R - Riot, I mean peacefully protest, about something that the store has absolutely nothing to do with.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Stare at the cashier till she/he cries


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

T - Tape the store manager to one of the support columns, and encourage little kids to through baseballs at him/her


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U -- Unload all the freight in the middle of the aisles


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

V - Vex the people working at the Returns counter by insisting they give you cash back on items you bought at Target.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W -- Wink salaciously at all the help


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-X-Ray customers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ask each costumer their age and weight and announce it over a bullhorn


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pretend you're the owner!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

(My bad, I apparently thought A came after X)

Y - Yank any beards you see and say "Oh, it's real"


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zigzag on a skateboard


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Act out scenes from movies on a makeshift stage of 12 packs of pop


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bring bats with you


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Crank your boom box up xtra loud


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dance naked


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E - Entertain shoppers with armpit farts


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Fart hello


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G - Grab the hand of everyone who comes in the door


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

H-Hold a seance in produce


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I -- Ignore the sign that says Employees Only


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

J - Jump up on the check-out counter and do song and dance


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

K -- Kickbox the people in line with you


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

Leave scary notes taped to all the product shelves


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

M -- Make weird noises from a stall in the bathroom


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

N-Nail the manager's shoes to the floor


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

O -- open and close the entrance door repeatedly


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

P-Paint obscenties in the lingerie department


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Q -- Quietly sneak up behind people and then yell in their ear


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

R-Raise the dead in Aisle 12


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S -- Sort the vegetables by size


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

T-Turn loose tarantulas


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

U -- Undo all the caps on bottles at the check out stand


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

V-Vipers in the restrooms


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

W -- Write your name in lipstick on the bathroom mirrors


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

X-X-ray customers


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Y -- Yuck it up loudly in the check out line


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z-Zombie impersonations in the restrooms


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

A -- Apply makeup to the mannequins to make them look like the Joker


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

B-Bomb in the toilt


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

C -- Cash in all your pennies for your $150.00 purchase


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

D-Dreop dead in produce


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

E -- Erupt in a tirade about the price of candy bars


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

F-Freak out in can goods


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

G -- Goose the person in front of you


----------



## The Haddonfield Slasher (4 mo ago)

H - Harass other Walmart customers with party horns and confetti.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I - Inject yourself, loudly, into every conversation around you


----------

